# Ladies Navy Hunting Jacket



## becca1305 (15 March 2011)

Anyone got any ideas of best makes etc for ladies navy hunting jackets?
Needs to be relatively long (hate getting a cold back!). Would consider thin or thick as can just add layers as needed!


----------



## Countrygirl (15 March 2011)

Caldene, Weatherall or Mears. Much better off with a heavier weight wool, as they are likely to last longer - they won't snag or tear too easily, and keep out the elements better.
Alternatively if you want an extra long one contact someone like Calcutts who do made to measure.


----------



## rossiroo (15 March 2011)

I have 2 mears jackets one for fat/cold days and a smaller one for thin/hot days. They are both pure wool and have lasted v well. They are very flattering and the heavyweight one is particulaly long. I was lucky to get the heavy one for a good price from e-bay, a real bargain!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (17 March 2011)

I have an Oliver Brown hunt coat, I got it 2nd hand off ebay and I love it. Keeps me very toasty.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (17 March 2011)

I love my Alexander James jacket- it even has a permatex lining to keep the wind and rain out


----------



## marmalade76 (17 March 2011)

I have two black ones that don't fit me (one too big, one too small). PM if interested.


----------



## josie_s (17 March 2011)

I have a Mears thick one, its lovely and not short by any means but I am fairly sure that if you contact your local Mears stockist you would be able to get one made slightly longer?


----------



## TJP (17 March 2011)

I have a mears one, I'm 5'7" and length wise it's great.  It's also a really nice shape.


----------



## BenceyJ (20 March 2011)

Have a look on www.foxyattire.co.uk they have lots of nice hunt coats and tweeds.  Also a good lot of saddlebags etc.


----------



## icemaiden113 (22 March 2011)

Can certainly recommend Foxyattire! Will be using them shortly as I need a new stock for next season and a new jacket if the OH will let me!


----------



## becca1305 (23 March 2011)

thanks guys will check these out


----------



## becca1305 (24 March 2011)

PS. Marmalade I would be interested but I have a navy hat


----------

